# Magic



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

This is my sweet pony Magic!

Stats;

Breed: Quarter Pony
Name: My Kind Of Magic ("Magic")
Height: 14.2hh
Color: Black 
Other: CUTEST PONY EVER!!! :lol: 

The Story:

Magic is on layup at the moment because he has Pedal Ostietis. 
Magic started going lame on & off for a while, and I got really concerned. So we took him t the vet. When the vets were doing work on him, they took x-rays of his hooves, and nerve blocks, and flexion tests to find out what's wrong, and he didn't pass the flexion test of his left front pastern. They did more x-rays and them narrowed it down to his left front pastern and studied that, they found in the x-ray, that he has a disease called, Pedal Ostietis (which is demineralization of the coffin bone. It is caused by poor shoeing over the years and hard impact w/ shoes and happens to effect the coffin bone, - the cowboys who started him must have contributed to this issue-) I have special boots for him now because he cannot be on any kind of hard surface so he has to have 2 months of stall rest with hand-walking for the 1st month and riding at the walk for the 2nd month. Luckily we only have about 1/2 a month left of riding @ the walk! yay! The farrier says he is doing 
MUCH better, which is suppppeeeerrrrr ggooooood news!!!!!

PICS!:


















After a bath:









hehe!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice pony. I like the pic of him grazing.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Handsome little dude


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

Ohhhhh he is very nice


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww Magic is sucha pretty boyy!!  
Gorgeous!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I love Magic <333
He's so *awesome*.
Words can't explain his awesomeness


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


Cheval- so awesome that you joined! 

you are so luckkky that you get to ride sunny!


----------



## unicorns:) (Jan 5, 2008)

Very cute. I love the of him grazing. Hope he recovers soon !


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

unicorns:) said:


> Very cute. I love the of him grazing. Hope he recovers soon !


Thanks! 

Ya, I hope so too


----------



## lovinTwig (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh he is just adorable! I love the first one! :lol:


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness he's handsome! I love everything I see in those pics. He looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

alucard said:


> Oh my goodness he's handsome! I love everything I see in those pics. He looks like a ton of fun!


haha, thanks! he is very fun and FULL of personality!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

he's really amazing! It's good he's recovering, but sad he can't go on hard surfaces. He'd make a really good parade pony from the looks of it!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> he's really amazing! It's good he's recovering, but sad he can't go on hard surfaces. He'd make a really good parade pony from the looks of it!


hey, that's a good idea! There are some 4th of july parades around here, and at the faire.. good idea!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice pictures and good looking pony!


----------

